# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Romanian Deadlift vs. Semi Stiff-Legged Deadlift vs. Stiff-Legged Deadlift

## Papi93

For those of you who haven't had the opportunity to read this article, I highly recommend it. There is an interesting information on breathing patterns and a**ominal bracing vs hollowing, as well. For the advanced lifter, it might act as a refresher but for the beginner, highly recommmended reading.
http : // www . t - nation . com / read Topic . do ... ge No = 0 # 1216505

These two strength training exercises (actually three) are often confused with each other on many internet strength & conditioning websites. Most experienced strength trainers realize there is a flat back (RDL - Romanian Deadlift) version and a rounded back version (SDL - Stiff-Legged Deadlift) but are not always aware of subtle differences between the variations. Hip positioning is an very important factor in these three exercises. With RDLs, you move the hips backward and with SSDL's (Semi-Stiff-Legged Deadlifts), the shoulders and bar move forward. You will need to maintain neutral spinal alignment with both of them. The lower back will act as a stabilizer during both movements. With SDL's, the lower back is a prime mover, due to its rounding out. Another difference between RDL's and SSDL's is the where the barbell is located, in relation to your body. With the RDL, the bar is to be keep close to the body and with the SSDL, the barbell will travel away from the body. With the resistance held farther away from your body, your lower back will have a greater stabilizing demand placed upon it. During the SDL, your lower back is placed under a lot of stress and is more suspectible to injury. Once the back starts to round out, the pressure on your lower back increases throughout the range-of-motion. You need to start conservative, with the resistance, and increase loading gradually. With this rounded back position, your back is handling a load that is ten times of what is in your hands. With all of that said, many think that all you need to do is posterior chain work (deadlifts, reverse hypers, etc.) and you can ignore trunk work. That is not the case. "According to sprint coach, Charlie Francis, an overemphasis on exercises such as good mornings or deadlifts can result in weakness of the quadratus lumborum muscle which is considered by some to be the most important stabilizer of the spine! This will lead to an unbalanced core. If this is indeed true, then a variety of side bridges, bends, and flexions should cure the problem."

When I work with a new trainee, I would never recommend that they practice a**ominal hollowing for their free weight exercises. It is unnatural and he need to concentrate on your technique, not whether you are drawing your abs in. Honestly, I've only seen one strength coach recommend this and I have a great deal of respect for his program designs. I still used his ideas on program design but decided not to follow his recommendation on a**ominal hollowing. If I was working with a beginning strength trainer (with no cardiac issues), I would always recommend not worrying about your breathing pattern. The body will naturally take this action over, for you, and you can just concentrate more on proper exercise technique. For lower rep sets, breath holding, through the sticking point, will increase intra-a**ominal pressure and result in a more stable spine.

----------


## vote for pedro

Good read. Written a while ago but it still comes in handy

----------

